

Never again the "Unknown or Expired Link" in HN - Chrome Extention - AltIvan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bldhjkmbdomhijjjnmckgchocnfhkpnd#

======
AltIvan
Hello, i am the author. Just to tell that i just added a new functionality to
"Chrombinator"; now you will never get the "Unknown or Expired Link" again.

Check the link to see the other functionalities it adds to Hacker News.

